# Need Fly Fishing Enthusiasts to help teach at Wet & Wild Fest - Rotary Charity Event



## kelley (May 13, 2009)

*Need Fly Fishing Enthusiasts to help teach at Wet & Wild Fest - Rotary Charity Event*

Perdido Rotary Club hosts the annual Wet & Wild Festival, where experts and enthusiasts come together to teach many different water sports available in our area to event goers at no charge. It will be on Perdido Key on vacant waterfront property surrounding the Perdido Key Oyster Bar and on the docks of the marina there. We are looking for fly fishing enthusiasts to bring their gear and share their knowledge wiith the kids and adults in attendance. It is Saturday, May 14th. Please let me know if you are interested or if you have any questions. CAPTAIN HARRY - We would love to have you back too! 

Thank you,
Kelley Thompson
492-1421
982-8266
[email protected]


----------

